# TIRANA | Garden Building | 85m | 24 fl | U/C



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

The progress.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

That is a really nice building for Tirana, Albania! It looks like the large flower boxes actually will be a part of the final design based on the cut outs in the floors of what is being built


----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

helloween 1 said:


> (img)(/img)


...


----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

Edi_H said:


> *1/1/2020*


....


----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

Dorado. said:


> ALES Construction - FB


----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

Edi-H


----------

